# Ears to Hear: Listening to Sermons



## mvdm (Jul 25, 2009)

Our church hosted a conference this week on the topic of listening to sermons. We were privileged to have Dr. Nelson Kloosterman teach us in 2 evening sessions on the theology of preaching, proper expectations for sermons, and the elements of biblically faithful preaching. 

The audio can be streamed or downloaded here, with each Session divided into 2 separate mp3 files:

Immanuel United Reformed Church

Would highly recommend these lectures for officebearers and laity alike.


----------

